# 

## michalp

Witam,

Obecnie w domu mamy tynk akrylowy i jesteśmy z niego bardzo zadowoleni - zero brudu, zmywalny, po prostu nic się nie dzieje.

Nowy dom wybudowalismy z Ytonga i producent zaleca, aby dać tynk paroprzepuszczalny i sugeruje cementowo - wapienny. Wyczytałem, że tynk akrylowy paroprzepuszczalny to nie jest. A jak z silikonowym - jakie są różnice w porównaniu do akrylowego?

Możecie polecić producentów czy bez znaczenia?

Michał

----------


## Hans Kloss

Na pewno powinien się nadawać tynk SILIKATOWY. Mam nim wytynkowany dom z Ytonga + wełna mineralna.

----------


## leszeq

Silikonowy ma dużą paroprzepuszczalność i zdolnośc do samoczyszczenia. To cechy których nie posiada akryl. Niestety silikonowy jest także dużo droższy od akrylowego. Polecam marki GREINPLAST, STO

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ale jak już ktoś ma zamydlone oczy to musi  koniecznie kłąść tynk z płucami czyli silikonowy lub mineralny. Oby nie okazało się że trzeba ocieplać chałupkę bo mydełko z oczu zejdzie.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> paroprzepuszczalność ścian to marginalne zjawisko i celowo jest to wyolbrzymiane przez marketingowców Ytonga bo ich produkt jest droższy od konkurencji i trzeba go jakoś wcisnąć frajerom mydląc im oczy bzdetami


mpoplaw, chyba masz jakiś kompleks Ytonga, albo po prostu jesteś z branży i u konkurencji Ytonga. Juz kiedyś podyskutowaliśmy przy okazji ocieplenia Ytonga i tam z kolei podpierałeś sie jakimiś opiniami marketingowców Ytonga w wykazaniu jaki to zły materiał  :big grin:  Na tym forum jest pełno rozważań nt znaczenia oddychania ścian lub nie - nigdzie nie znalazłem jednoznacznych dowodów na to czy ściany oddychaja czy nie. Na wszelki wypadek swój dom pokryłem silikatem, jestem zadowolony, nic nie widzę, żeby sie coś złego w moich murach działo. Ty masz ściany w połowie ze styropianu, i super, niech Ci dobrze służą, ale nieładnie, żebyś każdego "Ytongowca" nazywał frajerem, któremu cos wcisnęli jacys marketingowcy

----------


## pablitoo

Wracając do tematu wątku - u mnie tynk silikonowy - na styropianie dodam  :big grin:  - dlaczego akurat silikon ? - oczywiście nadmienić muszę że w _mityczne oddychanie ścian_ nie wierzę - dlatego u mnie styro na ścianach .

Tynk silikonowy jest całkowicie nieelektrostatyczny -  wogóle się nie brudzi a jeżeli już czymś jednak go upapram - wystarczy wąż z wodą i jakikolwiek brud pięknie się zmywa - nie ma śladu po nawet najtęższych zabrudzeniach .
To była podstawowa zaleta silikonu w stosunku do innych sztucznych i elektrostatycznych tynków - sąsiad mój tynkował dom akrylem - czystość jego elewacji nie ma porównania do mojej ...

----------


## Hans Kloss

No własnie, nic jednoznacznego. Nie wiem czy ściany oddychają dużo czy mało. Dlatego nie dyskutuję. Moze pewne materiały, jak np Ytong lepiej funkcjonują, gdy zewn elewacja nie jest "paroszczelna". Dlatego ja dałem silikat i już. I proszę, niech nikt nie próbuje tu wciskac kitu, że danie paropszepuszczalnego tynku to koniecznie wydanie jakiegoś majątku. Silikonowy? Może tak - nie znam cen. Ale silikat, zwłaszcza w niewyszukanej kolorystyce (im więcej pigmentu tym było drożej) był w cenie akrylowego (tak przynajmniej było w 2006). Na razie ok i można zmywać, jakby co. Mineralny troche bym odradzał - marna paleta kolorów i z czasem kolor blednie (mamy tak tynkowany dom w okolicy - w ciągu 2 lat zmienił kolor)

----------


## pablitoo

Tynk mineralny nie jest wodoodporny - jeden z moich sąsiadów ma dom tynkowany tynkiem mineralnym - ściana 1W - po każdym deszczu lub podczas _mokrej_ pogody można policzyć ilość pustaków z których jest wykonana ściana ...

----------


## Hans Kloss

To też racja i ważny argument przeciwko tynkowi mineralnemu

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Witam,
> 
> Obecnie w domu mamy tynk akrylowy i jesteśmy z niego bardzo zadowoleni - zero brudu, zmywalny, po prostu nic się nie dzieje.
> 
> Nowy dom wybudowalismy z Ytonga i producent zaleca, aby dać tynk paroprzepuszczalny i sugeruje cementowo - wapienny. Wyczytałem, że tynk akrylowy paroprzepuszczalny to nie jest. A jak z silikonowym - jakie są różnice w porównaniu do akrylowego?
> 
> Możecie polecić producentów czy bez znaczenia?
> 
> Michał


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Na wstępie,świetny wybór jeśli chodzi o Ytonga.
Tynk cemen.-wap. zazwyczaj nakłada się w dwóch warstwach(obrzutka i narzut),zazwyczaj też wymagają dodatkowego wykończenia tynkiem cienkowarstwowym lub przynajmniej pomalowania farbą paroprzepuszczalną.Owszem są odporne na uszkodzenia,paroprzepuszczalne i tanie.Ale przy Twoich prostych i gładkich ścianach odpowiedni będzie tynk cienkowarstwowy.
Tynk akrylowy jest odporny na uszkodzenia,elastyczny,łatwy do utrzymania w czystości,ma trwałe kolory,jednak łatwo porasta pleśnią lub glonami i zmniejsza paroprzepuszczalność ścian.
Tynk silikonowy ma lepszą paroprzepuszczalność od akrylowego,ma większą odporność na zabrudzenia i większą odporność na glony i pleśnie,ale ma gorszą wytrzymałość mechaniczną i elastyczność.
Ja polecam cienkowarstwowe tynki polikrzemianowe(ulepszona, niskoalkaliczna odmiana tynków silikatowych).Mają lepszą odporność na niekorzystne warunki atmosferyczne(promienie UV,zmiany temperatur itd.),większą elastyczność, są łatwiejsze do nakładania i b.dobrze przepuszczają parę wodną.Przy produkcji tych tynków zastosowano osiągnięcia nanotechnologii,mają gładką, nieelektryzującą się powierzchnię,dzięki czemu same się oczyszczają pod wpływem słońca,wiatru i deszczu.

Pozdrawiam.
 :Wink2:

----------


## jaro'71

Po silikonie woda spływa jak po kaczce. Nie ma prawa się zabrudzić, a jeśli już to do pierwszego deszczu. A najzabawniejsze są dylematy  odnośnie oddychania ścian pokrytych styropianem   :Lol:  
Różnice cenowe akryl/silikat/silikon nie są już takie duże, jak kilka lat temu. Paroprzepuszczalność silikatu może być też wadą, kiedy przy dużej wilgotności powietrza lub opadach, dom jest w plamach, które oczywiście wyschną, ale ładnie to nie wygląda. Natomiast silikon to prawie guma więc o paroprzepuszczalności bym dyskutował. Ale za to nie nasiąka po deszczu. Więc co kto woli   :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> Tynk silikonowy ma lepszą paroprzepuszczalność od akrylowego,ma większą odporność na zabrudzenia i większą odporność na glony i pleśnie,*ale ma gorszą wytrzymałość mechaniczną i elastyczność*.(...)


Po otynkowaniu domu miałem przymocować syrenę alarmową na elewacji budynku . Użyłem specjalnych kołków do styropianu Fischera - jednak aby je wkręcić w styro musiałem nawiercić dziurkę w styro dla prowadzenia kołka .
*dopiero użycie udaru w wiertarce i wiertła widiowego* pozwoliło mi przewiercić warstwę tynku silikonowego - jest twardy jak cholera ! - to w kwestii gorszej wytrzymałości mechanicznej .

Natomiast o nanotechnologii wypowiadał się nie będę ...

 :Lol:

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Paroprzepuszczalność silikatu może być też wadą, kiedy przy dużej wilgotności powietrza lub opadach, dom jest w plamach, które oczywiście wyschną, ale ładnie to nie wygląda.


O, tu musze stanowczo zaprzeczyć, przynajmniej w odniesieniu do mojego tynku. U mnie nieraz deszcz zacina i woda leje sie po ścianie. Nigdy i nigdzie nie widzę ani chwilowych, ani trwałych plam (trzeci rok po tyknowaniu). Paroprzepuszczalność i wodoszczelność to chyba dwie różne rzeczy.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

ściany nie mają płuc i nie oddychają, więc daj to co ci jest wygodniej kupić

paroprzepuszczalność ścian to marginalne zjawisko i celowo jest to wyolbrzymiane przez marketingowców Ytonga bo ich produkt jest droższy od konkurencji i trzeba go jakoś wcisnąć frajerom mydląc im oczy bzdetami

przez pojedyncze okno czy też drzwi wyleci więcej pary wodnej niż przez wszystkie ściany z Ytonga łącznie na całym świecie i to niezależnie od tego jakim będą pokryte tynkiem[/quote]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"mpoplaw" pewnie,że ściany nie mają płuc.Określenie,że" oddychają"ma znaczenie,że przenika przez nie para wodna.A na Forum już różnie mnie nazywali(paniusia,baba...)ale "frajerem" jeszcze nie.
Ciekawe z czego wynika twoja opinia ,bo chyba nie powołujesz się na inżynierów z Zakładu Fizyki Cieplnej czy Laboratorium Izolacji Termicznej w Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej.
No i chyba nie powołujesz się na badania Cebetu,które objęły obiekty zbudowane w systemie Ytong we Wrocławiu-jednej z najbardziej poszkodowanych miejscowości podczas powodzi,zalane do wysokości co najmniej 70 cm.Badania te miały na celu sprawdzenie głównie takich właściwości betonu komórkowego,jak jego relatywnie szybkie" odsychanie"z nadmiaru zgromadzonej w nim wilgoci.Już po 2 miesiącach zalane ściany domów z Ytonga wyschły od maksymalnego nasycenia wodą(50/60%masy)  do wilgotności 35% masy.Oznacza to,że szybko odzyskują właściwy poziom wilgotności.A przy okazji  potwierdzono(Zakład Mikrologii Instytutu Gruźlicy i Chorób Płuc w W-wie),że w takich warunkach,skład chemiczny Ytonga,który wytwarza środowisko alkaliczne,zapobiega rozwojowi większości drobnoustrojów.Dla porównania materiały ceramiczne w środowisku wodnym wykazują odczyn obojętny.
Ot i cała prawda o Ytongu,który nie dość że paroprzepuszczalny to i ma właściwości "dezynfekujące".    :Wink2: 

To tymczasem...

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> Ot i cała prawda o Ytongu,który nie dość że paroprzepuszczalny to i ma właściwości "dezynfekujące".   
> 
> To tymczasem...


Tych prawd to jest kilka droga koleżanko ...

----------


## jaro'71

> Napisał jaro'71
> 
> Paroprzepuszczalność silikatu może być też wadą, kiedy przy dużej wilgotności powietrza lub opadach, dom jest w plamach, które oczywiście wyschną, ale ładnie to nie wygląda.
> 
> 
> O, tu musze stanowczo zaprzeczyć, przynajmniej w odniesieniu do mojego tynku. U mnie nieraz deszcz zacina i woda leje sie po ścianie. Nigdy i nigdzie nie widzę ani chwilowych, ani trwałych plam (trzeci rok po tyknowaniu). Paroprzepuszczalność i wodoszczelność to chyba dwie różne rzeczy.


To ja zacytuję Sp5es z innego wątku. U mnie się to potwierdza. Może jesteś szczęściarzem, albo masz mieszankę silikat/silikon:



> ...plama wodna wynikająca z wysokiej nasiąkliwości, zasadniczo znika po wyschnięciu ściany, trwa to 2-3 dni, zależy od słońca, ciągłości opadów itd. Mniej więcej obrazują to fotki
> ... zdjęcie jest zrobione 7 godzin po deszczu.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Po silikonie woda spływa jak po kaczce. Nie ma prawa się zabrudzić, a jeśli już to do pierwszego deszczu. A najzabawniejsze są dylematy  odnośnie oddychania ścian pokrytych styropianem   
> Różnice cenowe akryl/silikat/silikon nie są już takie duże, jak kilka lat temu. Paroprzepuszczalność silikatu może być też wadą, kiedy przy dużej wilgotności powietrza lub opadach, dom jest w plamach, które oczywiście wyschną, ale ładnie to nie wygląda. Natomiast silikon to prawie guma więc o paroprzepuszczalności bym dyskutował. Ale za to nie nasiąka po deszczu. Więc co kto woli


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Witam.Jeśli chodzi o odporność silikatu na wykwity lub plamy przy wysychaniu,to zgadzam się,że marnie wypada  na tle tynków akrylowych,czy silikonowych.W wersji polikrzemianowej wypada znacznie lepiej.Jednak nie mogę zgodzić się z Tobą odnośnie tezy,że tynk  silikonowy to guma i przez to nie jest paroprzepuszczalny.To nie silikon,tylko jego podstawowym spoiwem jest żywica silikonowa.Tynk ten łączy zalety tynków mineralnych i akrylowych.

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Tych prawd to jest kilka droga koleżanko ...[/quote]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam.  :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> Tych prawd to jest kilka droga koleżanko ...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam.


To dobrze - teraz jeszcze cytuj jak każdy z nas i będzie gitara  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> nie bardzo rozumiem do czego pijesz ?? mam siedzieć teraz i czekać na powódź żeby sprawdzić jak zachowają się moje tynki cem-wapienne w połączeniu z zaprawą cem-wapienną spajającą ceramikę ??


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nie czytałeś uważnie?Nie musisz,zrobili to za Ciebie.
Do niczego nie "piję",tylko staram się wyjaśnić,że MOIM ZDANIEM jesteś w błędzie.

P.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> czyli jak obedrzemy ytonga z mitycznej niejednoznacznej paro-przepuszczalności to co pozostanie ?? drogi zimny bloczek z ekstra drogimi systemowymi dodatkami który będzie bardzo ciężko zmieścić w nowych zaostrzonych normach ciepła wprowadzonych 1,01,2009 ??


No i zostana jeszczę ci Twoi marketingowcy  :big grin:   Wiem, czytałem inne tematy, nt Ytonga, gdzie wypowiadasz się w podobny klimacie - drogie i badziewie  :big grin:   Ale niech tam, zaniepokoję Cię trochę. Otworzyłem niedawno mojego Excela, gdzie przy budowie skrzętnie notowałem wydatki. 1m.kw. sciany z Ytonga 36,5 plus kompletne ocieplenie 5cm wełną z kołkami, klejami i siatką (z robocizną przy tym ociepleniu) wyszło mi na poziomie 171zł (poprawiono). Bez tynku wewnątrz i struktury na zewnątrz. 1m.kw. samego bloczka (z klejem) to ok 108zł (poprawiono) (z 22% VAT! - dopiero teraz szykuje sie do jego odliczenia). Nie ma tu tylko kosztów robocizny przy stanie surowym. Rozliczałem sie za całość stanu surowego otwartego, więc nie wiem ile robocizny wliczyć w ściany zewnętrzne. (usunięto fragment) Ale co tam - bajaj dalej o drożyźnie. Nie będę juz polemizował

----------


## jaro'71

> Tynk [silkatowy] łączy zalety tynków mineralnych i akrylowych


Z tego właśnie powodu go mam   :Wink2:  (po namowach ekspertów od tynków  :big grin:  )

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Tynk silikonowy ma lepszą paroprzepuszczalność od akrylowego,ma większą odporność na zabrudzenia i większą odporność na glony i pleśnie,*ale ma gorszą wytrzymałość mechaniczną i elastyczność*.(...)
> 
> 
> Po otynkowaniu domu miałem przymocować syrenę alarmową na elewacji budynku . Użyłem specjalnych kołków do styropianu Fischera - jednak aby je wkręcić w styro musiałem nawiercić dziurkę w styro dla prowadzenia kołka .
> *dopiero użycie udaru w wiertarce i wiertła widiowego* pozwoliło mi przewiercić warstwę tynku silikonowego - jest twardy jak cholera ! - to w kwestii gorszej wytrzymałości mechanicznej .
> 
> Natomiast o nanotechnologii wypowiadał się nie będę ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
W tym męskim szowinistycznym świecie "dziurkę... nawiercasz"? Otwór...proszę, otwór...
Silikonowy ma gorszą wytrzymałość mech. od akrylowego,ale ogólnie taką samą jak mineralny,czy silikatowy.Gorszą to nie znaczy oczywiście,że się zaraz ma kruszyć pod palcami.

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Tynk [silkatowy] łączy zalety tynków mineralnych i akrylowych 
> 
> 
> Z tego właśnie powodu go mam   (po namowach ekspertów od tynków  )


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pisałam o tynku silikonowym,a nie silikatowym.Silikatowe inaczej krzemianowe zawierają potasowe szkło wodne i plastyfikatory ułatwiające nanoszenie.Wykazują jednak odczyn alkaliczny,więc są nico żrące,dlatego wolę jego odmianę -tynk polikrzemianowy.Mimo to uważam,że to świetny wybór.

Pozdrawiam.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Miło było z Panami porozmawiać.   :big grin:

----------


## Hans Kloss

> 1m.kw. sciany z Ytonga 36,5 plus kompletne ocieplenie 5cm wełną z kołkami, klejami i siatką (z robocizną przy tym ociepleniu) wyszło mi na poziomie 96zł. Bez tynku wewnątrz i struktury na zewnątrz. 1m.kw. samego bloczka (z klejem) to ok 33zł (z 22% VAT! - dopiero teraz szykuje sie do jego odliczenia).


Sorry mpoplaw, musze sie poprawić z błedem w rachunkach. Mam szacunek do tego co piszę i do tych, do których piszę. 1m.kw. Ytonga to u mnie śr. 108zł, wiec sciana z ociepleniem jak wyżej to 171zł za m.kw. Tak jak kiedyś przyznawałem, wychodzi drożej od Ciebie (szacun  :Wink2:  ), ale grubo poniżej 250zł, jak kiedys sugerowałeś.

Odnośnie tynku - musze sobie przypomnieć jaki to producent, ale naprawdę nie mam plam - o to teoretycznie silikat.

----------


## jaro'71

> Pisałam o tynku silikonowym, a nie silikatowym. Mimo to uważam,że to świetny wybór.


  :oops:  Sorki, źle przeczytałem i zacytowałem. 
Ale również tak uważam   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

> .To nie silikon,tylko jego podstawowym spoiwem jest żywica silikonowa.Tynk ten łączy zalety tynków mineralnych i akrylowych.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Żywica silikonowa nie jest spoiwem w tynku silikonowym. Zywica silikonowa nie tworzy filmu. Podstawowoym spoiwem w tynku silikonowym jest dyspersja styrenowo akrylowa, czasami czysty akryl.

Paroprzepuszczalność od najwiekszej:
Silikat
Silikon
Akryl.
Nasiąkliwość od najwiekszej:
Silikat
Akryl
Silikon

Silikat jest jednym z najgorzszych tynków - dziurawy jak sito. Nawet hydrofobizacja niewiele pomaga.

W temacie: Jeśli już ktoś się zdecydował na to nieszczęście jakim jest ściana 1W to najlepiej jest go otynkować silikonem lub akrylem.

----------


## jaro'71

> Silikat jest jednym z najgorzszych tynków - dziurawy jak sito. Nawet hydrofobizacja niewiele pomaga


Odważna teza. Czyli tynk silikatowy to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto? Że też musieli go wymyśleć. Eh... Oby tylko myszy tymi dziurami się nie ganiały  :Wink2: 

ps. Krótkie i trafne charakterystyki tynków są np  tutaj

----------


## coulignon

> Odważna teza. Czyli tynk silikatowy to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto? Że też musieli go wymyśleć. Eh... Oby tylko myszy tymi dziurami się nie ganiały


No... To tu masz zderzenie marketingu z rzeczywistością:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/tynk-krze...ght=silikatowy

dysponuje też wynikami badań róznych tynków. To były tzw "ślepe testy" czyli labolatorium nie wiedziało jaki rodzaj powłoki bada (przepuszczalność pary wodnej i nasiąkliwość) Wyniki dla silkatu są miażdżące.

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał jaro'71
> 
> Odważna teza. Czyli tynk silikatowy to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto? Że też musieli go wymyśleć. Eh... Oby tylko myszy tymi dziurami się nie ganiały 
> 
> 
> No... To tu masz zderzenie marketingu z rzeczywistością:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/tynk-krze...ght=silikatowy
> 
> dysponuje też wynikami badań róznych tynków. To były tzw "ślepe testy" czyli labolatorium nie wiedziało jaki rodzaj powłoki bada (przepuszczalność pary wodnej i nasiąkliwość) Wyniki dla silkatu są miażdżące.


No no no - hmmmm - no to chyba jak widać ta prawda koleżanki *Dżi* / czy jakoś tak / to jest jednak było nie było _gówno prowda_ ...

 :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> .To nie silikon,tylko jego podstawowym spoiwem jest żywica silikonowa.Tynk ten łączy zalety tynków mineralnych i akrylowych.
> 
> Pozdrawiam. 
> 
> 
> Żywica silikonowa nie jest spoiwem w tynku silikonowym. Zywica silikonowa nie tworzy filmu. Podstawowoym spoiwem w tynku silikonowym jest dyspersja styrenowo akrylowa, czasami czysty akryl.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dyspersja styrenowo-akrylowa powiadasz?A tę dyspersję tworzyw sztucznych to z jakiegoś opakowania wyczytałeś?
Jeśli uważasz,że żywica silikonowa nie jest spoiwem to zajrzyj tutaj
www.sztuka-architektury.pl/index.php?ID_PAGE=417 - 67k - Kopia - Podobne strony
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...tent&task=view - 32k - Kopia - Podobne strony

Pierwsze lepsze co znalazłam na potwierdzenie.

P.  :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

Kuleżanko Droga!
Zawodowo zajmuję się tymi rzeczami, mam na półce żywice akrylowe, styrenowo - akrylowe, i silikonowe. Wiem która żywica tworzy film a która nie, wiem jakie role pełnią w róznych tynkach. Więc nie chciałbym uchybiać wiedzy koleżanki... Ale...  powiedz w takim razie jakie MFT ma żywica silikonowa bo żaden producent tego nie podaje....  Bo skoro jest spoiwem to przy formułowaniu farb/tynków warto by to wiedzieć. No nie?

----------


## jaro'71

> No... To tu masz zderzenie marketingu z rzeczywistością:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/tynk-krze...ght=silikatowy


Link tylko potwierdza to co napisałem parę postów wyżej z podklejonym zdjęciem - równie szybko moknie co i schnie. Mój wybór był świadomy z całym dobrodziejstwem inwentarza. Liczba plusów dodatnich silikatu przewyższyła plusy ujemne   :Wink2: 



> dysponuje też wynikami badań róznych tynków. To były tzw "ślepe testy" czyli labolatorium nie wiedziało jaki rodzaj powłoki bada (przepuszczalność pary wodnej i nasiąkliwość) Wyniki dla silkatu są miażdżące.


Testy Ameryki nie odkryły - wysoka paroprzepuszczalność i nasiąkliwość  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
W tabelce brakuje wiersza "cena", ale można sobie dopowiedzieć do pełnego obrazu:

----------


## coulignon

tabelka powyżej jest uproszczeniem zagadnień i to tak sporym że w kliku miejscach mija się z prawdą.
Pozdr.

----------


## michalp

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi, ciekawy wątek się zrobił...

A wracając do tematu   :big grin:  jakich producentów polecacie - dużych typu Baumit czy mniej znanych i tańszych.

Michał

----------


## pablitoo

> A wracając do tematu   jakich producentów polecacie - dużych typu Baumit czy mniej znanych i tańszych.
> 
> Michał


U mnie KABE - Armasil - nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń .

----------


## michalp

Decyzja właśnie podjęta - zobaczymy, czy słuszna   :Wink2:  
Silokon STO.

Michał

----------


## coulignon

jeśli ta półka to lepszy jest Dryvit. Niekoniecznie silikonowy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## AWIk

A jak to jest później z ewentualnym malowaniem takiego tynu. Moja żona nie za bardzo lubi przez dłuższy czas patrzeć na ten sam kolor więć po 3 latach delikatną zółć na naszym domku chce zamienić na biel. Mamy tynk mineralny więc nie powinno być problemów (poza kasą oczywiście), ale można malować tynk silikonowy?

----------


## jaro'71

Ostatnio gadałem z kumplem, co ma firmę od paru lat zajmującą się ociepleniem i tynkami. Kiedyś zwolennik silikatu, potem silikonu. Teraz stwierdził, że jak będzie robił chałupę dla siebie to na pewno zrobi stary, dobry, mocny tynk cementowo-wapienny i pomaluje go dobrą farbą silikonową. Twierdzi, że to optymalne (także cenowo) rozwiązanie łączące zalety tynku mineralnego z silikonowym. Ja się nie wypowiem, bo jednak wybrałem silikat, ale to takie wtrącenie do przemyślenia...

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

*coulignon* a jaki tynk i jakiej firmy polecił byś położyć na dom stojący niedaleko lasu. 
Rozumiem że uważasz Drywit za dobrą firmę, a z firm w przystępniejszej cenie to którą byś polecił. 
Ta robutka jest przede mną i niedługo trzeba będzie decydować. Dom ocieplony będzie styropianem.

----------


## jaro'71

> *coulignon* a jaki tynk i jakiej firmy polecił byś położyć na dom stojący niedaleko lasu.


Akryl zrobi się szybko zielony, silikat ponoć najgorszy. Pewnie wyboru nie ma - silikonowy   :Wink2:

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ok silikonowy
A jakiej firmy polecacie w rozsądnej cenie.

----------


## jaro'71

> Ok silikonowy
> A jakiej firmy polecacie w rozsądnej cenie.


Tu już się nie wypowiem. Pytanie do tych co kładą zawodowo tynki różnych firm i potem widzą co się z nimi dzieje. Ja mam np. Kreisla. Inny ocieplacz polecał kompleks Atlasa. Głośno teraz o Kabe, ale to pewnie marketing (jak wszystko)... itd itd itd

----------


## coulignon

> Napisał Zbyszek 1'
> 
> *coulignon* a jaki tynk i jakiej firmy polecił byś położyć na dom stojący niedaleko lasu.
> 
> 
> Akryl zrobi się szybko zielony, silikat ponoć najgorszy. Pewnie wyboru nie ma - silikonowy


Przede wszystkim tynk musi być jak najbardziej *gładki*. Jak lubisz fakture głębokiego kornika zacieranego w poziomie to nawet najlepszy tynk Ci porośnie.
Najrozsądniej będzie wybrać ten o najmnijszej nasiąkliwości czyli silkon. Ale duzo ważniejszą rzeczą jest by był on dobrze zabezpieczony biocydem powłokowym.

----------


## k i a

:oops:

----------


## coulignon

to raczej nie w tym wątku. Chyba.  :Roll:

----------


## Wosto

> Ostatnio gadałem z kumplem, co ma firmę od paru lat zajmującą się ociepleniem i tynkami.(...) Dla siebie to na pewno zrobi stary, dobry, mocny tynk cementowo-wapienny i pomaluje go dobrą farbą silikonową.


Szczerze mówiąc na wiosnę tak właśnie mam zamiar zrobić.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Kuleżanko Droga!
> Zawodowo zajmuję się tymi rzeczami, mam na półce żywice akrylowe, styrenowo - akrylowe, i silikonowe. Wiem która żywica tworzy film a która nie, wiem jakie role pełnią w róznych tynkach. Więc nie chciałbym uchybiać wiedzy koleżanki... Ale...  powiedz w takim razie jakie MFT ma żywica silikonowa bo żaden producent tego nie podaje....  Bo skoro jest spoiwem to przy formułowaniu farb/tynków warto by to wiedzieć. No nie?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Witam.Skoro zajmujesz się zawodowo(sprzedażą jak mniemam) tymi rzeczami to powinieneś wiedzieć ,że żywice silikonowe to polimery zawierające w swych łańcuchach cząsteczki krzemu.To nie są polimery termoplastyczne więc MFT nie ma tu zastosowania.Dlatego cząsteczki nie łączą się w ciągłą warstwę tworząc błonę (którą nazywasz filmem).Żywice silikonowe tworzą sieć w materiale budowlanym.Tworzą stabilną trójwymiarową sieć związaną chemicznie z mineralnym podłożem(zasługa krzemu).Jako spoiwo jest bardzo hydrofobowe przy jednocześnie wysokiej gazoprzepuszczalności(pary wodnej,dwutlenku węgla).

W tynkach:- silikonowych spoiwem jest dyspersja polimerów i emulsji żywic silikonowych
-akrylowych-dyspersja polimerów
-silikatowych-szkło wodne+dyspersja polimerów
-mineralnych-spoiwo mineralne(wapno,cement,gips)

Nie wiem co miało potwierdzać zadane pytanie?
Ja też pozwolę sobie zadać Tobie(też nie związane z tematem).
Co miał na myśli Czesio z "Włatcy Móch"mówiąc: "zapomniałem,że się swędziłem"?

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

"coulignon" Zapomniałam  wspomnieć,że sprzedając farby,tynki czy kleje na pewno masz wiedzę na ten temat,tylko proszę,to nie znaczy że wiesz wszystko.Ja też musiałam sobie co nieco przypomnieć ,żeby odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie mimo,że mój kierunek był mat-fiz,a nie" fizyczno-chemiczny".
(żywica krzemoorganiczna-wiesz o co chodzi)
Pozdrawiam Persona Kulegę.

----------


## coulignon

Żywica silikonowa nie jest spoiwem! Szkieletem jest dyspersja akrylowa czy styrenwo akrylowa i to widać w recepturach tynków i farb silikonowych. 

Ps .
Nie sprzedaje tynków - zajmuje się , miedzy innymi, pomocą przy opracowywaniu  receptur i ich wdrażaniem u producentów tynków i farb. Więc znam temat z tej innej strony.

----------


## P.e.t.e.

Ja mam tynk cem.-wap. na ścianie 3W pomalowany farbą silikonową (trzykrotne malowanie, farba Weber-Terranova).

Na jednej ze ścian po długotrwałym, zacinającym deszczu pojawiły się widoczne łączenia pustaków. Po wyschnięciu ściany - oczywiście zniknęły.
Zdarzyło się to dotychczas tylko raz. Jednak jestem tym nieco zdziwiony - gdyż wydawało mi się, że farba silikonowa zabezpiecza ściany przed wnikaniem wilgoci...   :Roll:

----------


## coulignon

no nie.... farba to nie folia. Może ograniczać ale nie tworzy szczelnej warstwy.

----------


## P.e.t.e.

czyli jak rozumiem zjawisko jak najbardziej normalne?
Heh, wybrałem farbę silikonową - bo właśnie chciałem unikąć takich "podeszczowych" efektów a tu proszę   :Lol:  
Ale na innych rodzajach farb (zwłaszcza silikatowej) pewnie byłoby to widoczne jeszcze wcześniej, a może i wyraźniej...

----------


## coulignon

normalne. Dlatego warto miec dach z dużymi okapami żeby jednak unikać częstego "zmoczenia" elewacji.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Żywica silikonowa nie jest spoiwem! Szkieletem jest dyspersja akrylowa czy styrenwo akrylowa i to widać w recepturach tynków i farb silikonowych. 
> 
> Ps .
> Nie sprzedaje tynków - zajmuje się , miedzy innymi, pomocą przy opracowywaniu  receptur i ich wdrażaniem u producentów tynków i farb. Więc znam temat z tej innej strony.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Po pierwsze w tynku silikonowym spoiwem jest żywica silikonowa i dyspersja żywic.
Po drugie,nie wiedziałeś,że pod wpływem temperatury polimery sieciują w dyspersjach akrylowych,a nie żywicach krzemoorganicznych. 
Po trzecie z Twojego P.S. wynika,że prowadzisz działalność badawczą ,opracowujesz i wdrażasz opracowane technologie.To znaczy że jesteś doc. lub co najmniej inż.Moim zdaniem piszesz nieprawdę,bo byś takich głupot nie wypisywał.
Po czwarte nie potrafisz podać argumentów potwierdzających Twoje zdanie.Twoim jedyną odpowiedzią (wygodną)jest,że nie jest spoiwem.
Proszę napisz uzasadnienie Twojej tezy.

A tu kolejny link potwierdzający,że jest spoiwem (spojrzyj na temat spoiwo i tabelę na końcu)

Pozdrawiam.

http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...d=20&Itemid=32 - 45k - Kopia - Podobne strony

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="coulignon"]Żywica silikonowa nie jest spoiwem! Szkieletem jest dyspersja akrylowa czy styrenwo akrylowa i to widać w recepturach tynków i farb silikonowych.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dyspersje te(dyspersje wodne kopolimerów akrylowych,sterynowo-akrylowych i nie wspomniane przez Ciebie, octanu winylu z alkiloakrylanami)są mieszalne z innymi dyspersjami polimerów i kopolimerów winylowych.Po odparowaniu wody tworzą film o dobrej adhezji do np.podłoża  cementowego czy cem.-wap..Dyspersje te są mieszalne z nieorganicznymi wypełniaczami i pigmentami.
Farby,masy tynkarskie... związane z żywicą silikonową składają się przede wszystkim z emulsji żywicy silikonowej ,dyspersji tworzyw sztucznych,pigmentów oraz środków wspomagających i wypełniaczy. Dlatego w Twoich recepturach 
są ujęte.Jeszcze bardziej mnie ta Twoja niewiedza utwierdza w przekonaniu,że sprzedajesz ten" badziew"(sam to napisałeś w Swoim PROFILU).


Szanowne Grono Forumowiczów zapraszam do linka,który rzetelnie i prawdziwie zaznajomi Was z tynkami i farbami silikonowymi. 
 :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam.


www.consil.com.pl/technologie.php?tech=7 - 23k - Kopia - Podobne strony

----------


## coulignon

Normalnie kolezanka mnie rozszyfrowała. Czym prędzej ide spalić się ze wsytdu. 




> Farby,masy tynkarskie... związane z żywicą silikonową składają się przede wszystkim z emulsji żywicy silikonowej ,*dyspersji tworzyw sztucznych*,pigmentów oraz środków wspomagających i wypełniaczy.


Z tym przede wszystkim to bym tak nie szastał ponieważ żywicy silikonowej w farbie czy tynku jest około 4% a akrylowej około 15%. Przy czym należy pamietać o tym ze po zabraniu żywicy silokonowej mamy farbę akrylową a po zabraniu dyspersji akrylowej mamy juz tylko mieszaninę róznych rzeczy i raczej nie jest to farba.  :Wink2:  


Ps.
Pamiętam wszystko oprócz wklejenia tabeli. Chyba jednak pomyliłaś mi z kimś innym.
Ps II
Jeśli uda Ci sie sformułować jakąś farbe gdzie spoiwem bedzie żywica silikonowa to daj znać. Naprawdę. Będzie przełom w branży.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

No no no - hmmmm - no to chyba jak widać ta prawda koleżanki *Dżi* / czy jakoś tak / to jest jednak było nie było _gówno prowda_ ...

 :Wink2: [/quote]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To było przykre z Twojej strony.Co Ciebie tak przekonało z tego forum(czym poparte)?.A te wyniki badań?!Czyje,kiedy robione,czyje mieszanki sprawdzano?
Cały czas są udoskonalane receptury,różne u różnych producentów.Co uważasz ,Twoja sprawa tyko nie pisz, że moja wiedza to g... .

P.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

"coulignon",z tabelą To nie Ty(już zdążyłam to poprawić).

Każde firmy stosują różne "mieszanki" w różnym procencie,dlatego są też różne jakościowo(za dużo tych"różne").Twoje uogólnienia  % nie mogą się odnosić do wszystkiego.
Przypominam,że powodem naszego "starcia"jest twoje twierdzenie o spoiwie w formie żywicy silikonowej,a nie procentowy udział jej w mieszance. 
Farb mieszać nie będę,bo żeby wiedzieć która jest" dobra",nie muszę jej robić.
W dalszym ciągu czekam na odpowiedź na moje pytanie.Zajrzałeś w te linki?Tam też się mylą?

P.   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

Koleżanko Droga!
Chcesz być najmądrzejsza w tym wątku - nie ma problemu. Czym prędzej bierz i dzierżyj palmę pierwszeństwa.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> tabelka powyżej jest uproszczeniem zagadnień i to tak sporym że w kliku miejscach mija się z prawdą.
> Pozdr.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jest uproszczeniem,to fakt.Po to jest uproszczenie,żeby np. nie pisać:że środkiem wiążącym w farbach i tynkach na bazie żywicy silikonowej są tzw.żywice płynno-stałe,które stanowią żywice metylo-silikonowe,które powstają z lepkich i stałych siloksanów,które z kolei  powstają w wyniku polikondensacji silanów,które tworzą (nieszczęsne)żywice silikonowe.Ale czy to się mija z prawdą?Według mnie nie.Może coś zauważyłeś,chętnie to sprawdzę.(nie do czepiania się Ciebie tylko dla wiedzy,bo może masz rację)

Pozdrawiam    :Wink2:  

PS Ciekawiej by mi się z Tobą rozmawiało,jakbyś swoje opinie popierał "namacalnymi"dowodami.Przepraszam,że napisałam,żeś sprzedawca,ale mnie wkurzyłeś,że zarzucasz mi błędne myślenie nie argumentując tego.

 :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> No no no - hmmmm - no to chyba jak widać ta prawda koleżanki *Dżi* / czy jakoś tak / to jest jednak było nie było _gówno prowda_ ...
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To było przykre z Twojej strony.Co Ciebie tak przekonało z tego forum(czym poparte)?.A te wyniki badań?!Czyje,kiedy robione,czyje mieszanki sprawdzano?
> Cały czas są udoskonalane receptury,różne u różnych producentów.Co uważasz ,Twoja sprawa tyko nie pisz, że moja wiedza to g... .
> 
> P.


Nie złość się - nie chciałem Cie urazić - ja jestem z gór - i u nas _gówno prowda_ jest jedną z wielu prawdziwych prowd   :big grin: 

A odnosnie prawd na forum - wiele razy jakbym chciał wzorować się na forum i podejmować decyzję na podstawie tutaj padających twierdzeń - nic bym nie nabył i nie zrobił ...   :Lol:  

Ja wybrałem tynk silikonowy z prostej przyczyny - mój wykonawca elewacji zabrał mnie na budowy na których robił elewacje i kładł tynki - zobaczyłem tynki silikonowe położone kilka lat temu , zobaczyłem tynki silikatowe moich sąsiadów i znajomych położone rok temu, o akrylach i mineralnych się nie wypowiadam - nie brałem ich w ogóle pod uwagę ...
JAk to sobie pooglądałem i podotykałem wybór był prosty jak świński ogon - silikon i nic innego - silikat w tym porównaniu wypadł katastrofalnie - i tyle ...

I żadne Twoje dywagacje wraz z Coulignonem nie zmienia mojego zdania - widziałem , macałem , sprawdzałem - wybór był bardzo prosty ...

I nie zmienię mojego zdania o tynku silikonowym nawet jak bardzo się będziesz starała wypromować Twój wybór ...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Koleżanko Droga!
> Chcesz być najmądrzejsza w tym wątku - nie ma problemu. Czym prędzej bierz i dzierżyj palmę pierwszeństwa.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Źle to odebrałeś.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

I nie siedźcie Chopy już na tym forum,dzisiaj Walentynki,Panie czekają.

Miło było.Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="mpoplaw"]


> Do niczego nie "piję",tylko staram się wyjaśnić,że MOIM ZDANIEM jesteś w błędzie


w którym zdaniu, że nie było powodzi w Łodzi ?? czy że tynki cem-wapienne składające się z wapna są porównywalnie zdrowe jak ytong, tak samo silikaty więc ??
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Witam *mpoplaw*.Sorry,ale nie zauważyłam,że coś do mnie "smarnąłeś".Wybacz,tylko,nie bardzo widzę związek.Odniosłam się do Twojej wypowiedzi odnośnie tego,że"paroprzepuszczalnść ścian to marginalne zjawisko i wyolbrzymienie przez marketingowców" i  że radzisz "chatę" wietrzyć oknem.A TY mi  tu o" porównywalnym zdrowiu" wyjeżdżasz?Jak się chce (i kogoś stać) to kupuje Ytonga,jak nie to np.Silkę.Mercedes samochód i Tiko samochód,jedno i drugie jeździ.Nie możesz mieć pretensji do ludzi,nazywając ich frajerami,że chcą Ytonga.Wolny wybór.

PS. A ta Łódź to skąd?Nie słyszałeś o powodzi we Wrocławiu,czy po prostu z Wrocławiem się nie rymowało?

Pozdrawiam.   :big grin:

----------


## P.e.t.e.

No i proszę...   :Confused:  
Jak łatwo można merytoryczną dyskusję zamienić w wielostronnicowe wypociny nie wnoszące ABSOLUTNIE NIC do tematu wątku... 

A potem człowiek szuka i szuka, i traci niepotrzebnie czas przedzierając się przez całe strony wątków, na których toczą się JAŁOWE dyskusje...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> No i proszę...   
> Jak łatwo można merytoryczną dyskusję zamienić w wielostronnicowe wypociny nie wnoszące ABSOLUTNIE NIC do tematu wątku...


Te" wypociny" coś tam "wnoszą",nie przesadzaj.Wspomniałeś,że już wybrałeś tynk silikonowy,a jakbyś był zadowolony ze Swojego wyboru to byś tu nie zaglądał, tylko może zaczął nowy wątek typu:"co polecacie zamiast silikonowego,bo u mnie po deszczu wygląd ma nieciekawy..."  





> A potem człowiek szuka i .szuka, i traci niepotrzebnie czas przedzierając się przez całe strony wątków, na których toczą się JAŁOWE dyskusje...


Chociaż goszczę na Forum od niedawna to popieram te słowa w 100%.Ale bez tego... to niewiele by zostało.Nie sądzisz?

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Jak się chce (i kogoś stać) to kupuje Ytonga
> 
> 
> Po Co ??
> 
> cieplej nie będzie, zdrowiej nie będzie, taniej nie będzie, mocniej nie będzie więc w czym zasadny ten wydatek ??


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ja nauczyłam się,że się nie oszczędza i na sprzęcie elektronicznym i na agd i na...Ytongu.Zaczęliśmy  budowę w dobie kryzysu z materiałami i nie dostaliśmy nadproży (kształtek "u") tejże firmy i mąż zastąpił je gotowymi nadprożami tańszej rodzimej firmy Solbet.Stwierdził jedno, krzywe to i nie ma podejścia do Ytonga,który jest prościutki i kładąc klej "ichowy", "ichową "kielnią buduje się szybko i przyjemnie,można by rzec ,że prawie bez poziomicy.A jak się buduje samemu własny dom to ważne,żeby ten upragniony dom,nie zamienił się w koszmar bez końca.

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*mpoplaw*Nie twierdzę,że jak ktoś ma ściany "nie z Ytonga" to ma gorsze i to odczuje.Zanim się zdecydowałam,przewertowałam stosy materiałów,rozpatrzyłam,za i przeciw, i postawiłam na Ytonga.Jak się okazało,to był trafny wybór i to już pomijam kwestię nadproży,tylko to,że naszą "fachową"ekipę pożegnaliśmy już na etapie fundamentów,które mąż musiał odkopać i poprawnie zaizolować,i zaczął sam budować, co jak przyznał, w Ytongu jest wygodne i proste.Bez betoniary.A jak się samemu robi to ważny argument.  :big grin:

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

O wyższości Ytonga nad innymi materiałami wydaje mi się że wystarczająco dużo napisano w innych wątkach. Ten jest o tynkach.

Czyli wiem że mam kupić silikonowy , drobni baranek teraz pozostała firma.
Jestem laikiem a ceny różnią się dość sporo. Nie lubię kupować szajsu bo uważam że chytry dwa razy traci, ale nie lubię też przepłacać jeżeli nie ma takiej potrzeby. 

Czyli doradźcie mi tak dużymi literami- jaki tynk jest ok.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*Zbyszek1*Proszę,nie zaczynaj znowu tej dyskusji,bo tym razem może dojść do "pobicia"  :big grin:

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ja nie zaczynam tylko delikatnie chciałem ją skończyć i wrócić do głównego tematy czyli tynków.

Powtórzę pytanie jakiej firmy tynk kupić?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="mpoplaw"]


> Nie twierdzę,że jak ktoś ma ściany "nie z Ytonga" to ma gorsze i to odczuje


to czemu napisałaś wcześniej że nie ma racji ten kto buduje inaczej niż z Ytonga bo paro-przepuszcalny i dezynfekujący i powodzio-odporny??

jednym słowem wycofujesz się z tych wcześniejszych bzdur ??
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3090422.htm#3090422[/quote
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Specjalnie przeinaczasz,żeby dalej ciągnąć ten(już nudny)wątek?  :Roll:  
Nie pisałam,że ten kto nie buduje w Ytongu nie ma racji,tylko że Ty nie masz racji pisząc cyt:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
"ściany nie mają płuc i nie oddychają, więc daj to co ci jest wygodniej kupić
paroprzepuszczalność ścian to marginalne zjawisko i celowo jest to wyolbrzymiane przez marketingowców Ytonga bo ich produkt jest droższy od konkurencji i trzeba go jakoś wcisnąć frajerom mydląc im oczy bzdetami
przez pojedyncze okno czy też drzwi wyleci więcej pary wodnej niż przez wszystkie ściany z Ytonga łącznie na całym świecie i to niezależnie od tego jakim będą pokryte tynkiem"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jeśli chodzi o Ytonga to zdania nie zmienię i podtrzymuję moje wcześniejsze"wypociny".
Proponuję na tym poprzestać.

P.

 :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Ja nie zaczynam tylko delikatnie chciałem ją skończyć i wrócić do głównego tematy czyli tynków.
> 
> Powtórzę pytanie jakiej firmy tynk kupić?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*coulignon* już wcześniej wspomniał,że Dryvit(i nie tylko silikonowy) i ja się przychylam do tej wypowiedzi.

P.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o Ytonga to zdania nie zmienię i podtrzymuję moje wcześniejsze"wypociny"
> 
> 
> a konkretnie co podtrzymujesz bo twoje wypowiedzi są trochę zakręcone, może byś podsumowała co konkretnie jest takie fascynujące w tym ytongu ??


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bo jestem zakręcona i zakręcone nazwy mnie kręcą,Twoja też się łapie.  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## Hans Kloss

Chyba czas przenieść tą dyskusje na jakieś nowe lub istnięjace forum z cyklu "Ytong - nieszczęście czy wybawienie"  :big grin:  
mpolaw - przejrzałem Cię. Na pewno żałujesz, że nie postawiłeś muru z Ytonga i nie dałeś na niego 20cm styro  :big grin:   Miałbyś wtedy niewarygodnie ciepła ścianę - cieplejszą od tej, którą teraz masz.
I tym jakże smutnym wnioskiem posłuchajmy tych co maja coś do powiedzenia nt tynków  :big grin:  

Pozdr

----------


## coulignon

> Napisał Zbyszek 1'
> 
> Ja nie zaczynam tylko delikatnie chciałem ją skończyć i wrócić do głównego tematy czyli tynków.
> 
> Powtórzę pytanie jakiej firmy tynk kupić?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *coulignon* już wcześniej wspomniał,że Dryvit(i nie tylko silikonowy) i ja się przychylam do tej wypowiedzi.
> ...


Z "tańszej półki" dość przyzwoity jest Majsterpol, Sempre, Izolbet.

----------


## _lilek_

o tynku silikonowym mogę wypowiedzieć się tylko okiem zwykłego użytkownika. Położony w ramach docieplania na styropian tynk silikonowy atlasa, kolor mocno się wyróżniający - można powiedzieć "pomidorowy". W maju minie 3 lata i jest super, nie zauwazyłam żadnych zabrudzeń, odbarwnień itp. Rzeczywiście wystarczy deszcz i ewentulane zabrudzenia same znikają. Kolor też trzyma się wyśmienicie. Dla porównania na posesji mam też bryłę, która została pomalowana farbą silikonową i tutaj kolor zdecydownie gorzej znosi upływ czasu, widać że traci na barwie.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał Hans Kloss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jaro'71
> 
> ...



No ktoś to kręci moimi zdjęciami.
Te zdjęcie dotyczy wykwitu na tynku silikatowym Terranovy , zdrobionym w Krakowie.

Nie ma nic wspólnego z nasiąkliwością.

----------


## Sp5es

> A jak to jest później z ewentualnym malowaniem takiego tynu. Moja żona nie za bardzo lubi przez dłuższy czas patrzeć na ten sam kolor więć po 3 latach delikatną zółć na naszym domku chce zamienić na biel. Mamy tynk mineralny więc nie powinno być problemów (poza kasą oczywiście), ale można malować tynk silikonowy?


Każdy tynk można malować.
Malowanie zawsze jest optymalnym rozwiązaniem. (choćby 1 raz)
Zawsze ściana malowana lepiej sie zachowuje w czasie niż barwiona w masie.
Szczególne zalecane jest malowanie tynków mineralnych.

jedynie nie moża tynku akrylowego i silikonowego malować farbą silikatową

----------


## Sp5es

> Ja nie zaczynam tylko delikatnie chciałem ją skończyć i wrócić do głównego tematy czyli tynków.
> 
> Powtórzę pytanie jakiej firmy tynk kupić?


BASF/ Relius, Sto , Caparol

----------


## jaro'71

> No ktoś to kręci moimi zdjęciami.
> ... Nie ma nic wspólnego *z nasiąkliwością.*


Jeśli coś pop... to sorry, wklejam cały wpis (może czegoś nie zrozumiałem  :Wink2:  ):



> Są dwa rodzaje wyplamień.
> Jeden to sole potasowe - pozostają do 2-3 lat, nierówność koloru na tynku  widoczna jest zawsze. 
> Drugie to plama wodna wynikająca z *wysokiej nasiąkliwości,* zasadniczo znika po wyschnięciu ściany, trwa to 2-3 dni, zależy od słońca, ciągłości opadów itd.
> Mniej więcej obrazują to fotki, przyczym druga - to zdjęcie dla farby silikatowej, nie dla tynku. Wygląd jednak analogiczny. To zdjęcie jest zrobione 7 godzin po deszczu.

----------


## prystelka

Czy ktoś miał doczynienia z tynkiem silikonowym z firmy GREINPLAST? przymierzam sie do kupna i chciałabym poznać opinie.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

(nostalgia...) he ,he! *coulignon* ,dzięki *prystelka* przypomniałam sobie co nieco! :Wink2: 
_Ja zapomniała_ ,że ja PaniG(*dzi*),była...no i potem _bananik_.No ale urazu _ni ma_ ,a życie toczy się dalej.
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## Helios

Matko "Buska" - jakie to mądre   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Nic z tego nie kumam, ale od strony praktycznej:
obejrzyjcie docieplenia bloków na osiedlach - w 100 % jest to tynk akrylowy !!! Po 5 latach (na tyle jest gwarancja), część tynków odpada, a od strony północnej całe ściany w "wykwitach"  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Większość zarządców masowo przechodzi na tynki silikonowe lub silikonowo - silikatowe  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Bardzo, ale to bardzo nie podoba się to firmom produkującym tynki akrylowe   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

> Bardzo, ale to bardzo nie podoba się to firmom produkującym tynki akrylowe



Obydwa rodzaje tynków produkuja te same firmy. Więc im zwisa co kupisz. 
W związku z tym ze na docieplenie bloku jest wybierana najtańsza oferta, to wykonawcy składaja absurdalnie niskie oferty a potem zastanawiaja sie jakiego gów.... użyć żeby wyjść na swoje. Kary za niedotrzymanie terminu sa takie że wykonawca mając do wyboru:
1. Zrobić zgodnie ze sztuką i zapłacić karę
2. tynkować w mróz
Wybierze to drugie. 

I masz efekt jaki widać na większości dużych budów.

A hasło "tynk silikonowy" nie oznacza automatycznie wysokiej jakości. Może być tak samo kiepski jak akrylowy.

----------


## TS147

A jak wypada porównanie tynku silikonowego Baumit i Kabe? Mam ofertę praktycznie w tej samej cenie na jasny odnień każdego z nich i... zagwozdkę  :wink: .

Pzdr

----------


## maja_bury

Przeczytałam cały wątek... studiów jeszcze nie skończyłam. Może dlatego nie wszystko jeszcze rozumiem. Ponieważ mi nie wstyd, zapytam:

1. Mam ścianę z solbetu (36 cm, Ideal 400). Gdzieniegdzie chyba się ukruszył przed murowaniem. Rozumiem, że takie małe ubytki należy uzupełnić zaprawą naprawczą.

2a. Ściany nie są idealne i posiadają przesunięcia rzędu 1-2mm. Marzy mi się biała elewacja, taka zupełnie gładka (jak dawne pobielane domy). Wywnioskowałam, że dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie dla mnie tynk silikonowy lub silikatowo-silikonowy. Chcę też na południowej ścianie puścić winobluszcz trójklapowy (wypuszcza wąsy chwytne). Czy kiedyś na taki tynk można położyć kamień? Jakby ktoś był uprzejmy powiedzieć mi, co po kolei muszę położyć na gołą ścianę od zewnątrz (od gołego pustaka aż po wykończenie).

2b. Ściany fundamentowe wykonane są częściowo z pustaków fundamentowych. Rozumiem, że należy je pomalować dysperbitem, zaizolować styropianem 12cm (0,5m poniżej gruntu). Co potem? Chciałabym obłożyć kamieniem (jakimś piaskowcem) lub cegłą (płytkami ceglanymi). Wszystko będę robić sama, więc know-how jest niezbędny.

3. Mam stary fundament, który tylko częściowo był szalowany. Jest nieizolowany i bardzo "nierówny". Planuję go oczyścić ciśnieniowo karcherem (150st.), wyrównać (obkuć, uzupełnić ubytki), pomalować dysperbitem. Dobry pomysł?

4. Nie jestem pewna, czy nie będzie jednak konieczne docieplenie, dlatego  chciałabym poczekać z położeniem tynku do wiosny. Wydaje mi się, że to zaszkodzi ścianom oraz nie będzie to miarodajny test...

5. Jakie położyć tynki w środku? Zaznaczam, ze przeczytałam dużo na ten temat i nie jestem w stanie jednoznacznie powiedzieć, czego mi trzeba. Na pewno zależy mi na cenie i chcę to zrobić sama (z mężem). Rozważam możliwość położenia płyt gipsowo-kartonowych na kleju lub na rusztach aluminiowych + docieplenie z wełny (10cm). Może wtedy rozwiązałabym wszystkie swoje problemy? :)

6. Trochę off-topic...
Z pieniędzmi jest krucho, a przed zimą muszę się wprowadzić. Będę mieszkać na parterze, dach jest niedocieplony. Sądzicie, że wytrzymam bez izolacji od góry? :) Może pod sufit dać wełnę mineralną 10cm + płyty gipsowe? Za m2 płyty gipsowej wychodzi poniżej 8zł. Wełna to już inna historia Czy to wystarczy za izolację akustyczną? Przy okazji uniknęłabym (tak mi się tylko wydaje) styropianu na stropie i szlichty... Mam zamiar przy laniu stropu zamówić wibrator.

Proszę o serdeczną poradę... nie mądrzę się, itd. tylko próbuję znaleźć rozwiązanie dobre na moje skromne możliwości. Proszę mnie poprawiać, krytykować, tylko się nie śmiać.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> paroprzepuszczalność ścian to marginalne zjawisko i celowo jest to wyolbrzymiane przez marketingowców Ytonga bo ich produkt jest droższy od konkurencji i trzeba go jakoś wcisnąć frajerom mydląc im oczy bzdetami
> 
> 
>  nigdzie nie znalazłem jednoznacznych dowodów na to czy ściany oddychaja czy nie. Na wszelki wypadek swój dom pokryłem silikatem, jestem zadowolony, nic nie widzę, żeby sie coś złego w moich murach działo. Ty masz ściany w połowie ze styropianu, i super, niech Ci dobrze służą, ale nieładnie, żebyś każdego "Ytongowca" nazywał frajerem, któremu cos wcisnęli jacys marketingowcy


Tego się nie udowadnia - to się liczy
Hans Kloss ma zupełną rację

----------


## Helios

Podnoszę temat !!!!
Nie wiem dlaczego zamarła tak pasjonująca dyskusja  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Tyle pytań zostało bez odpowiedzi   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

Dodam również swoje, z nadzieją na odpowiedź  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  

Jaką opinię mają tynki silikonowe Baumit i Ceresit ?????
Nie stać mnie na wyższą półkę , a muszę się pilnie zdecydować. Bardzo proszę o pomoc   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Bazhyl

Ja mam Ceresit, mogę Ci polecić z pełną odpowiedzialnością. Ekipa tynkująca również wypowiadała się o nim pozytywnie. Inaczej było z mozaiką z Ceresita - trafiały się jakieś kamyczki i był problem z zacieraniem.

----------


## Helios

Bazhyl - dzięki za odpowiedź   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
Możesz dodać kilka szczegółów?

W jakim kolorze tynk i jaka grubość, czy pozostałe elementy systemu też z Ceresitu???

Przepraszam, że męczę ale pewnie sam wiesz jak trudne są tego typu decyzje  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Helios

I jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy to był tynk silikonowy czy inny?

----------


## Wirecki

Czy silikon wart jest swojej wyższej ceny? Dom z pustaka max ocieplony styropianem.

----------


## nom

> Czy silikon wart jest swojej wyższej ceny? Dom z pustaka max ocieplony styropianem.


Odpowiem za 2 lata. Na razie mam 1 rok silikonowy Relius i jest wszystko ok, nie odpada, jest czysty. Sąsiadka ma ceresita akrylowy kładziony w tym samym czasie i też jest czysty, tyle, że ona zapłaciła 2x mniej.  :Smile:

----------


## comin

Minęły już cztery, nawijaj jak wrażenia z reliusa

----------

